# [Class 9/5] Carbine Applications



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/ca1/

Worcester Pistol and Rifle Club Friday September 5th 8a to 4p.

The course is basically a stepping stone to the regional and national level tactical rifle classes. I'll give you a strong foundation to build on, as you attend other courses. Course information, registration, and payment details are in the link.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. Only need 3 more folks to run the class. 
www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/ca1
Get confident running your carbine.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. 2 more to run the class. I have rifle and gear for one person to participate. Just bring Pistol and mags. First come; first serve on that.


----------

